# 1967 fastback



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 6, 2017)

I have been finding stick shift Schwinn s here lately , had been looking for a black one and bought a 66 project here on Cabe then found this 67 one 3 days later right down the road , so I sold the project one and keeping this one


----------



## gary thompson (Jul 7, 2017)

Very nice !!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks about all it needs is a shifter cable and overload tube


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jul 7, 2017)

Hey i have an overload tube. You ship the bike to me and i will install it. I will put the bike in my collection for say ten years just to make sure it looks good. Then i will ship it back.
Nice bike.


----------



## gary thompson (Jul 7, 2017)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Thanks about all it needs is a shifter cable and overload tube


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 7, 2017)

I doubt I got ten years left so I'll have to pass on you're kind offer


----------

